# Old-time music for old farts.



## Ansitru (Feb 16, 2013)

I sincerely hope this is the right sub-forum for this thread. If it isn't, mods: feel free to move it to where it belongs. D:

As the title indicates, this is a thread for older music. I'm talking mostly the roaring twenties, the thirties, the forties and the fifties.
I've recently gotten into some of the music from back then via the music-collection of my grandparents, but I'm looking for more songs like this:

[video=youtube;r2S1I_ien6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A[/video]

I've been searching for more of this type of music, but most of what I found are covers or remixes. Nomegusta.
So if you're an old fart (be in in mind, or in body) and you know more music like this, please do link to songs.


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;QWMMdK51FWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWMMdK51FWQ[/video]


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 16, 2013)

I dig Scott Joplin. The Entertainer is my favorite old time piece.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 16, 2013)

Big band jazz and swing are genres I'd like to listen to more of, since I have practically none in my library at present. (Benny Goodman is awesome. I have a friend who plays saxophone and really likes his stuff.)

I have a thing for Django Reinhardt though, which is old/jazz, so I suppose it fits the thread title.
[video=youtube;IrNRH10RqVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrNRH10RqVg[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 16, 2013)

Below is some per-war southern blues. It's definitely old, so I think it belongs in the thread, but big band jazz or swing it is not. I figured if you are willing to give jazz or swing a chance, you might want to try some blues. If you are not particularly fond of it I will post some jazz stuff later. I like it, and being from Mississippi, it's sort of an obligation.

*EDIT* Derp. Forgot that Herb Wiedoeft's orchestra made a recording in 1924 here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bTv8z_JzV8. I still prefer John Smith's version, but this recording is probably more relevant to what you want. 

[video=youtube;9OaHd19fQiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OaHd19fQiY[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Feb 16, 2013)

Nothing beats Frank Sinatra!

This is one of my favorite songs.

[video=youtube;PoSbnAFvqfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoSbnAFvqfA[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, I forgot!
You might like some Duke Ellington. 
Here's a classic example:
[video=youtube;qDQpZT3GhDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDQpZT3GhDg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2013)

I've so many gigabytes of 20's music. Sadly they're all from various artists so I can't name all of them :c
George Formby makes some funny music, and so does Noel Coward. Red Nichols and his Five Pennies is amazing, I'd definitely look for them online.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Feb 18, 2013)

I like The Ink Spots and a bunch of other bands. Too many to name in fact.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe I posted in an old time music thread without posting the greatest song of 'em all, Shave 'em Dry. 

[video=youtube;2ko2VXpW7_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ko2VXpW7_g[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 19, 2013)

This counts... technically :

*Johnny B. Goode, by Marty McFly*
[video=youtube;S1i5coU-0_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1i5coU-0_Q[/video]


It's safe to say that their kids' kids also love it, too. ^^


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 20, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> This counts... technically :
> 
> *Johnny B. Goode, by Marty McFly*
> 
> ...


No, it does not count. That is not even remotely what this thread is after. It ain't even old :/

[video=youtube;gsBJcSLIu5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsBJcSLIu5k[/video]


----------



## Ansitru (Feb 20, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> This counts... technically :
> 
> *Johnny B. Goode, by Marty McFly*
> 
> It's safe to say that their kids' kids also love it, too. ^^



While the song itself is old, the rendition you linked is a cover, which is mostly what I've been trying to avoid when looking for old music.
That being said, the original is pretty kick-ass. :3

[video=youtube;ZFo8-JqzSCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFo8-JqzSCM[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No, it does not count. That is not  even remotely what this thread is after. It ain't even old :/



I just did it for the lulz. ^^
Besides, kids from 1955 are grandparents today, the demographic the thread's targeting. And 1955 was 58 years ago.

I could've done worse. I was really tempted to put a 40 year-old Led Zeppelin song, since their original audience are grandparents, too. 



Ansitru said:


> While the song itself is old, the rendition you linked is a cover, which is mostly what I've been trying to avoid when looking for old music.



Yeah, but the cover was done in 1955, so... loophole! 

Okay, enough humor. 
Here's my peace offering.
I'll post this one because I dig the 1983 tribute cover:

*Fred Astaire - Puttin' On The Ritz*
[video=youtube;lN0cR0vMZV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN0cR0vMZV4[/video]

If I'm not mistaken, Astaire wasn't the originator, but Harry Richman, circa 1930 (old enough for ya? My Grandfather wasn't even born!).




Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've so many gigabytes of 20's music.  Sadly they're all from various artists so I can't name all of them :c
> George Formby makes some funny music, and so does Noel Coward. Red  Nichols and his Five Pennies is amazing, I'd definitely look for them  online.



Noel Coward... sounds familiar.

The original _The Italian Job_


----------

